# British Leisure Show Windsor Award



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

What a nice people who run this show, OK it was not very well laid out but this is the first show they have organised.

Unlike so many of the other show organisers who are so arrogant and single minded, they came round everyday to make sure the stand holders were happy and got plenty of flak from us about our stands position!

This afternoon the organiser himself came to our stand and presented Gill with a bottle of champagne as it was her birthday yesterday and informed us that a meeting last night, Johns Cross was awarded a plague for *The Best Caravan and Camping Stand* at the show.

Peter


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Congrats Peter.  

tony


----------

